# blue heeler advise



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

My son has a 3 or 4 month old blue heeler and a baby on the way in Sept. 

What are the odds that this dog will do well with a new baby in the house? 

Will we need to take the dog? (We would love to! To avoid problems with baby and we like the dog and have plenty of room and time to train him)


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

That is entirely dependent on how your son trains and handles his dog. If they have a good relationship, the dog may even be an asset, letting the parents know when the child is distressed and watching out over the child in the yard. If they have a poor relationship and the dog thinks he owns the human rather than the other way around, then the dog may act out when the human starts misbehaving and not doing as the dog pleases.

These articles are written from a 100% safety of the child first perspective. Many people take more lax stances about dogs and children and do ok, but it depends on the dog and the relationship between dog and owner.
Leerburg Dog Training | Dogs and Kids Articles


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you.

He is currently reinforcing the basics: come, sit, stay, down


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Basic obedience is a very good start.


----------

